# Looking for flannel



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking for some decent flannel for a good price. What JoAnns sells is not soft at all, and when washed, you can not even tell it is flannel. Does anyone have a good online source?

Thanks!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends how much you need, and if it all needs to be the same. 
I don't like fabric store flannel because much of it is print instead of yarn-dyed. I go to thrift stores and look under the XL and XXL mens' shirts. Often find un-used flannel shirts, yarn-dyed, and can cut them up. XL at these shops cost the same as small, and there's a lot more fabric  An XXL seems to have a yard, and costs 2-3 bucks, on the right day.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, that is a good idea. But I don't think I'll find any mens shirts in floral! lol. I will try that the next time I hit Goodwill, but, would still be interested in any online sellers.

My son worked one summer at St. Vincent de Paul (similar to Goodwill)when he was in college, and every so often they would have $1.00 bag day, where you could fill up a paper grocery bag for $1.00. He got enough button down shirts for him & his roommate that I think they only did laundry once a month!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked the Sticky above " On Line Fabric Stores"?


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

At the thrift store, do check the women's flannel pajamas, pants and tops might be in floral flannel print. I think you might be successful .


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you tried Wal-mart and Hancock's Fabrics?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The JoAnns Im familiar with have different grades of flannel. I believe it was the Snuggle flannel that was really soft and cuddely IMO. it comes in various prints and is on sale frequently. Good luck!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea of the quality, but there's a nice selection here:
http://www.flannelworld.com


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I would hunt for _brand_ of fabric, personally, not specific stores. Just like standard quilter's cottons, flannels will have differing qualities, and actual quilt shops will have better fabric.

Moda flannels are excellent, as are Red Rooster, Timeless Treasures, Maywood, etc. Basically any of the name brands.
Try "Moda flannel" in a Google window and see what pops up.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you have any Amish fabric stores locally? I am used to getting almost any kind of GOOD fabric for my odd uses, at Yoder's in Shipshewana, IN. Quality and selection is usually much wider than a Jo-Anne's store. Found great laces there, as well as fabric to make covers for my old down pillows, that no pin feathers come thru!

Here is a site for Yoder's, with a phone number to contact them with down at the bottom.

http://www.yoderdepartmentstore.com/fabric.aspx 

I don't see flannel listed specifically, but call and ask because I know they carry it. Probably have both 100% cotton as well as combination flannel and floral patterns too.


----------

